# My G23 Update and Some Questions



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Good Morning,

I just ordered a new Lone Wolf barrel for my gen 4 model 23 Glock. It is the extended length and ported. They're selling them, at least right now, for 75 bucks and free shipping. Couldn't pass it up. I want to try 357 Sig as a caliber and I like the fact that I can use one frame and slide for 3 different calibers. I bought the 23 in March of 2015 and soon after bought a LW conversion to 9mm. So now I guess I've added a third caliber and total investment of $695.

I've got just over 1500 rounds through it and I'm guessing about 400 of that is 9mm. I do like both calibers and the frame size of the G23 is comfortable on my hip at 4 o'clock position. I've dry fired over 3500 times with snap caps and I think that really helps with my hold on target and with any flinches that I catch myself with.

This whole 357 thing started with me just wondering how they would feel in my Glock. I see the utility in what is basically a magnum round in a semi-auto handgun. Plus, I'm researching the world of cast boolits and it seems I can push a 124-147 projectile up toward 12-1300 fps. That's a lot of oomph.... I started reloading 40 cal about 6 months ago and casting lead is a natural progression to my insanity. A fellow gifted me 200+ pieces of 357 Sig brass recently and all of a sudden I (sort of) own another gun. Now I have some questions:

Is this barrel likely to slug at .356 or so?

Can I do well with a 3 die set from Lee? Or should I just go ahead and get the FCD up front?

I've read some older posts about how tricky it can be to reload this little bottleneck case. Any wisdom on that? I use a LCT press and I prefer to use it without the auto-advance feature. I enjoy reloading because of the intricate nature of the process. Volume is not my goal.

It is my intent to cast boolits in the future for my plinking and practice sessions, but I'll have to pick up a couple boxes at Walmart to play with the new toy. Anyone have a preferred weight round off the shelf? Any preferred loads from the bench? Currently I'm loading with jacketed and plated projectiles from Extreme and Ranier. I've used a couple hundred tumble lubed 38 cal lead but most of my experience has been with plated.

Any wisdom or comments at all is genuinely appreciated.

BZimm :smt1099


----------

